# Matrix-Effekt



## quick (2. August 2004)

Hi,
mein 2ter Post bzw. erster Threat hier.

Wollte erstmal sagen dass ich die Seite (sprich die Idee dahinter) Klasse finde.

Jetzt zum Thema:

Ich denke jeder von euch kennt den Matrixeffekt, viele wissen aber nicht wie man ihn in Photoshop macht.

Hier eine Anleitung, die ich von irgendeiner Seite im Internet habe, welche ich aber nicht mehr finde:

Öffne ein neues Dokument in Photoshop mit der grösse 200x280 in RGB und 72 dpi.
Stell die Vordergrundfarbe auf (RGB-Modus) 126:255:0 und die Hintergrundfarbe auf ein eindeutiges Schwarz (0:0:0). Jetzt gehst du auf "Filter -> Strukturierungsfilter -> Körnung", stellst "Intensität" und "Kontrast" auf 100 und schliesslich noch die Körnungart auf vertikal.

Jetzt gehst du auf "Filter -> Kunstfilter -> Neonschein", stellst die Grösse auf "6", die Helligkeit auf "16" und die Farbe auf "125:255:0".

Gehe nun auf "Filter -> Stilisierungsfiler -> Leuchtende Konturen", hier stellst du auf "Konturbreite 1",  "Helligkeit 16" und "Glättung 1". 

Als nächstes machst du eine neue Ebene und füllst diese mit der Vordergrundfarbe. Anschliessend gehst du auf "Filter -> Störungsfilter -> Störungen hinzufügen", gibst bei Stärke "200%", bei Verteilung "Graußsche Normalverteilung" an und markierst unten "Monochrom", bestätige jetzt.

Nun klickst du auf "Filter -> Vergröberungsfilter -> Facetteneffekt". Als nächstes gehts zum "Filter -> Stilisierungsfilter -> Extrudieren" und machst dort "Form: Quader", "Grösse: 2", markieren "Zufällig" und "Geschlossene Oberflächen".

Letztlich gehst du jetzt noch bei den Ebenenoptionen auf "Weiches Licht". Fertig!

Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach hierher schreiben.

by quick


----------



## Clubkatze (2. August 2004)

Naja also so ganz richtig ist das ja alles nicht...und außerdem sieht´s dann nicht wirklich prall aus...wenn die Grafik so klein ist ok, aber sobald du sie vergrößerst, bzw. eine größere Fläche als Ausgangsdatei nimmst kannstes knicken...

Ich würd´s ja so wie hier machen: http://www.eyesondesign.net/pshop/matrix/text_effect.htm

Aber trotzdem danke für die Beschreibung


----------



## quick (2. August 2004)

Bin Anfänger in dem Bereich... sry.


----------



## funnytommy (2. August 2004)

*Gibts dieses Tutorial auch auf Deutsch*

Hab mir schon einige Matrix Tutorials angeschaut und dieses hat mir imponiert!

Doch dass Problem ist dass ich die Begriffe rund um Photoshop nicht in Englisch verstehe! Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand ob es dieses Tutorial im Netz auch auf deutsch gibt!

Gruß, ft


----------



## Coranor (2. August 2004)

Also wenn's nur daran liegt, dann hätte Dir eine Forumssuche oder google (photoshop und übersetzung) geholfen, ersteres liefert bringt Dich zum folgenden Thread (mit links zu Übersetzungen der Photoshop Filter und Werkzeugen):

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165095

Und wenn Du sonst noch so ein paar Wissenslücken in Deinem Englisch haben solltest, dann bist Du bei http://dict.leo.org/?lang=de gut aufgehoben.

Wenn Du einzelne Schritte nicht verstehst, kannst ja hier nachfragen.


----------

